# Softball Photo



## JEazy (May 29, 2006)

I'm an intern at the local newspaper and i had to go out and shoot a softball game. I think this one is prime, what do you guys think? Any tips for next time? I'm going to be shooting sports for the paper alot this summer.


----------



## DuncanK (May 30, 2006)

Nice and crisp. That kid is playing awful close to the line. If you're interested I just took a bunch of baseball pics. I'm working for a community newspaper in a smallish city in BC, Canada.


----------



## markc (May 30, 2006)

You caught a great moment!

One thing you might want to watch for is all the lines that pop up at a baseball field. They can have a big impact on the image. For this one, I might have turned a bit one way or the other so that the baseline coming from third didn't split the image vertically.

For what you have here, I'd probably crop out some of the blue sky. There isn't much of a buffer around the other three sides, but a lot of "not much" up  at the top.


----------



## chroix (Jun 1, 2006)

nice pic.. I always try to get the players face, name or number in a sports pic, but with the twisting of a hitter it is hard. pretty nice exposure and moment though.


----------



## DuncanK (Jun 1, 2006)

Instead of starting a new thread here are some more pics in the same vein. I did a little baseball photo feature for my newspaper. I ran 1, 4, 5 in b+w. 

Here's one online on our papers ****ty website. http://www.castlegarnews.com/portals-code/list.cgi?paper=118&cat=40&id=659097&more=

1. 






2. 






3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 






5.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice photo Justin. It's good and sharp, with nice color saturation.  One thing I would suggest, is shooting something like this in a landscape format, so I can see more of the field, and less sky.


----------

